# Sad but Happy at the same time



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

I shot this buck in West Point MS on New Years eve with my bow. I knew it was a good shot (It was only 9 yards)but the deer crossed the fence and went on another guys land. I crossed the fence and got ran off by the land owner :Flipbird. Anyways, I went back home to my uncle's funeralthis weekend (RIP Uncle Ray). He lives on the land I was hunting. I knew the land owner would not be there since deer season was out. So I started looking for my deer with my wife. After 4 long hours, We found him near a creek. The coyotes and buzzards found him a long time ago. 8 point (heavy horn deer) He is 17 1/2 wide. 6 inch bases.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hate to hear the bad news and the loss of meat but that rack will look nice on the wall. Sorry again for the loss of your uncle.:angel


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that's a heartbreaker. At least you got the rack.


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

Funny that you'd want to give the landowner the bird for protecting his property rights, and everyone is congradulating you yet the same forum called for death to the illegal mexicans crossing the farmers property in Texas. Maybe if you'd been courteous and went to the land owner and said "sir, I've shot a nice deer on our property and I've trailed it to your fence. Do you think I could go and try to recover him?" Odds are he'd have helped you, but instead you chose to go onto his property without permission (I'm assuming) and you want to give HIM the bird??


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

> *yammohamma (2/16/2009)*Funny that you'd want to give the landowner the bird for protecting his property rights, and everyone is congradulating you yet the same forum called for death to the illegal mexicans crossing the farmers property in Texas. Maybe if you'd been courteous and went to the land owner and said "sir, I've shot a nice deer on our property and I've trailed it to your fence. Do you think I could go and try to recover him?" Odds are he'd have helped you, but instead you chose to go onto his property without permission (I'm assuming) and you want to give HIM the bird??


YOU WOULD HAVE DONE THE SAME THING!!!!

I told him what I shot and He told me be had trailcam pics of that deer and to leave (he just wanted to claim it). My Uncle had 100 acres and the landowner I am talking about has 35. I am the only one that hunts his land and we are sure that he hunts my uncle's.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Of course someone has something to say.

But NICE DEER :bowdown:clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

nice deer, even though I personally wouldn't of trespassed, you gotta do what you gotta do



sorry about the loss of your uncle


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/16/2009)*nice deer, even though I personally wouldn't of trespassed, you gotta do what you gotta do
> 
> sorry about the loss of your uncle


Me neither especially while it was light outside or where anyone could see me.oke


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *Danny Langford (2/16/2009)*I shot this buck in West Point MS on New Years eve with my bow. I knew it was a good shot (It was only 9 yards)but the deer crossed the fence and went on another guys land. I crossed the fence and got ran off by the land owner :Flipbird. Anyways, I went back home to my uncle's funeralthis weekend (RIP Uncle Ray). He lives on the land I was hunting. I knew the land owner would not be there since deer season was out. So I started looking for my deer with my wife. After 4 long hours, We found him near a creek. The coyotes and buzzards found him a long time ago. 8 point (heavy horn deer) He is 17 1/2 wide. 6 inch bases.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry about the circumstances. In some states all you have to do is call a game warden. If the land owner doesn't allow you to recover your deer they will be charged with wanton waste of game.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats on finally finding your buck! Don't worry what anyone else says....... they just have nothing better to do at the moment....besides its like you said earlier they would do the same thing!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the deer!!!:bowdown

Sorry about yer Uncle....

Send the neighbor a pic of the horns....

George


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It might have been different if you asked him 1st before trespassing:banghead I'd be pissed too if a neighbor just decided to come on my property, but if they asked me 1st----heck, I'd help em look fer it! Bad thing is if he still has trail cams out and caught you the 2nd time after the 1st warning, it might not be good fer you and the ole lady.....

Its a nice buck, and most taxidermists always have spare capes around if you wanted to go that route....should've kept it a european mount....live and learn brother:letsdrink


----------



## yammohamma (Sep 8, 2008)

> *Danny Langford (2/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *yammohamma (2/16/2009)*Funny that you'd want to give the landowner the bird for protecting his property rights, and everyone is congradulating you yet the same forum called for death to the illegal mexicans crossing the farmers property in Texas. Maybe if you'd been courteous and went to the land owner and said "sir, I've shot a nice deer on our property and I've trailed it to your fence. Do you think I could go and try to recover him?" Odds are he'd have helped you, but instead you chose to go onto his property without permission (I'm assuming) and you want to give HIM the bird??
> ...




Cogradulations! 

Appearantly you know me better then I know Myself, 'cause I thought I wouldn't have tresspassed!...Hey...your not my wife in disquise are you?? Tresspassing is tresspassing.

congratulations on being able to justify it!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *yammohamma (2/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Danny Langford (2/16/2009)*
> ...


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

Some people talk a Hell of a game until they were in the same situation. I tried to ask him before I went on his land. That is how he found me in the first place at that exact spot. I called him and told him I shot the heavy 8 (that is what they called it). My uncle has caught him on our land before getting his deer dogs. If I had to do it all over again I would have done the same Damn thing!!!!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice deer!:clap I would have done the same thing. You did the right thing by asking first. There are alot of jealous people on here!Let em:reallycrying! FINE DEER!:usaflag


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i trailed 3 out of the 4 bucks i shot onto my neighbors property this season, without asking:banghead:banghead

in the heat of the moment its hard to stop and find a landowner.. but if i knew our neighbors and how to get in touch with them i would have called them..


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *WACKEM&STACKEM! (2/16/2009)*Nice deer!:clap I would have done the same thing. You did the right thing by asking first. There are alot of jealous people on here!Let em:reallycrying! FINE DEER!:usaflag




yea but you're the same one that runs dogs on other peoples property.....so we expected nothing less from you


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice rack!:clap Sounds like you tried to do the right thing by calling the guy. Sorry about your Uncle and don't let all these holier than thou wannabe judges around here bother you. I would have done the same thing too. The guy was wrong for denying you your right to game shot on your property.

Flame on brothers!:moon


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

ya'll really don't see a problem illegally trespassing onto someone elses property? I bet half of ya'll would throw a fit if someone let their dog piss on your mailbox little less walk in your yard. but ya'll have no problem sneaking onto someones property after they've told you that you aren't allowed on it?



keep in mind that in florida its a felony to trespass with a firearm if i'm not mistaken....so if you're going to trespass make sure you're unarmed


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (2/16/2009)*Sorry about the circumstances. In some states all you have to do is call a game warden. If the land owner doesn't allow you to recover your deer they will be charged with wanton waste of game.


Maybe next time try the game warden route and smile as he escorts you onto your neighbor's property.Nice rack, glad you recovered itand sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

seems like more folks want toargue or be judgemental more than usual lately on here.i'd have done the same thing !


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a fine buck! Rough circumstances all around...I can see both sides. Next time bust up them shoulders so he can't run! Congrats on the buck again!



Oooops just noticed you said bow. Hard to do shoulder bustin' with that! LOL!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Yammohamma,

This is how you spell the following words:

apparently, trespassing, congatulations, disguise

BY THE WAY DANNY GREAT DEER AND STORY!!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/17/2009)*ya'll really don't see a problem illegally trespassing onto someone elses property? I bet half of ya'll would throw a fit if someone let their dog piss on your mailbox little less walk in your yard. but ya'll have no problem sneaking onto someones property after they've told you that you aren't allowed on it?
> 
> keep in mind that in florida its a felony to trespass with a firearm if i'm not mistaken....so if you're going to trespass make sure you're unarmed


I don't condone trespassing under normal circumstances but if I shoot an animal, be it a deer or whatever, and it makes it's way across a fence before dying, I will make every effort to retrieve it. To me,that's part of good hunter ethics. If, after going through the channels, I'm told I can't do it, especially for a selfish reason as this man was given, I'd have been back there trying to find it later. It's hard for me to know that there's a deer down, spoiling or feeding a bunch of mangy coyotes, without doing everything I can to keep that from happening.I'd leave the gun at home andtake my chances.


----------



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

Guys im not going to lie. It I shot a good buck and it ran into someone elses property I would follow. In my part of the world the landowner would not care.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I looked up game retrieval regulationsin florida for over 30 minutes and could not find anything substantial, but I have talked to numerous game wardens before, and personally watched a range patrol officer on eglin help to track game on a closed area, and I am pretty sure they will mostly likely help you track game on someone else's property. Some states give you permission to track wounded game without the landowners permission but i do not believe any of those are in the South and I would not recommend it anyway.

Honestly, if there was decent blood that started on your property, I would expect a game warder would be more then willing to help you if you have talked to the landowner first and he said no. With a buck like that, was there a reason you did not call Mississippi department of wildlife? It would have been worth a shot if anything.


----------



## Sandys Toy (Oct 2, 2007)

It is blowing my mind the amount of people willing to break the law. I am a land owner and ifa hunter would come to me first I would be more than willing to help recover the game. But tracking game does *NOT *justify trespasing no matter how big the trophy; when you can persue other options(IE getting a game wardens help). I made the scrifice to purchase the property and I'll be damn if I'll allow others to disregard my ownership! :nonono


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Sandys Toy It is blowing my mind the amount of people willing to break the law. I am a land owner and if a hunter would come to me first I would be more than willing to help recover the game. But tracking game does NOT justify trespasing no matter how big the trophy; when you can persue other options(IE getting a game wardens help). I made the scrifice to purchase the property and I'll be damn if I'll allow others to disregard my ownership! :nonono

______________________________________________________________________________________________________

If my handicapped child or dog got over your fence and onto your property and you were not home, are you suggesting that I should not go over your fence to get my child or my dog until if and when I was able to make contact with you ?


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

I had the same thing happen with my deer, but with different outcomes.

The landowner let us field dress the deer in his field and he wanted to take pictures of it. I guess having a laid back and easy-going neighbor helps. 

congrats on a great deer. 

Sorry to hear about your Uncle.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Patman (2/18/2009)*Sandys Toy It is blowing my mind the amount of people willing to break the law. I am a land owner and if a hunter would come to me first I would be more than willing to help recover the game. But tracking game does NOT justify trespasing no matter how big the trophy; when you can persue other options(IE getting a game wardens help). I made the scrifice to purchase the property and I'll be damn if I'll allow others to disregard my ownership! :nonono
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> If my handicapped child or dog got over your fence and onto your property and you were not home, are you suggesting that I should not go over your fence to get my child or my dog until if and when I was able to make contact with you ?




what the hell does tracking a deer onto property that doesn't belong to you, have to do with you not being able to keep track of your child?



big difference between a kid and a deer...don't you think?


----------



## Sandys Toy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Patman (2/18/2009)*Sandys Toy It is blowing my mind the amount of people willing to break the law. I am a land owner and if a hunter would come to me first I would be more than willing to help recover the game. But tracking game does NOT justify trespasing no matter how big the trophy; when you can persue other options(IE getting a game wardens help). I made the scrifice to purchase the property and I'll be damn if I'll allow others to disregard my ownership! :nonono
> ...


Josh I could not of said it better myself. Patman come on, looking for a lost child is one thing. But comparing that totrespasinglooking for a deer is another. Like I said before I would help if they would come to me first. But you should be able to tell from the responses on here how many folkswould not even tryto get permission anddon't care who's property they go on.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (2/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Patman (2/18/2009)*Sandys Toy It is blowing my mind the amount of people willing to break the law. I am a land owner and if a hunter would come to me first I would be more than willing to help recover the game. But tracking game does NOT justify trespasing no matter how big the trophy; when you can persue other options(IE getting a game wardens help). I made the scrifice to purchase the property and I'll be damn if I'll allow others to disregard my ownership! :nonono
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It involves the EXACT SAME SET OF CIRCUMSTANCES, crossing a fence ( without nefarious intentions) in order to recover your own personal property whether it be your child, dog, deer, or football.

If you read some of the earlier posts you found that there are now numerous states whose legislatures have had to enact laws to protect and assist hunters in recovering deer that they have legally harvested and that had run across someone else fence before expiring.

Therefore, the COURTS HAVE OBVIOUSLY CONCLUDED THAT THE HUNTER HAS A RIGHT AND OWNERSHIP OF THAT DEER.


----------



## rackhunter (Feb 18, 2009)

I too hunt in West Point MS and had the same thing happen to me during muzzel jammer season. I shot a 18 1/4 inch spread 8 point on my father in laws land and it ran onto the neighbors property. I saw the deer fall down approx 150 yards from the property line and did not think twice about going to get it immediately without notifying anybody. I guess i could have took time to get in touch with the neighbor while my 130 class deer laid there waiting for who knows what. I would have done the same thing in the heat of the moment on a (big) deer like that, and the ones that wouldn't, have not been in that situation or do not share the same hunting excitement.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

or we just like to abide by the law


----------

